# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Dimpna

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Dimpna
J.B. Stessensstraat 2
Geel

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Dimpna


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Dimpna.*

----------

